

Courage to change things - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/courage-to-change-things

======
enterx
Smart move but don't ever stop. I've found that by making just a little
incremental design fixes gets paid in a long run.

It takes a tremendous courage to ignite the process of refactoring and wimps
in the end pay the price.

When the system gets messy it really does slows the development of new
features and even fixing a small bug requires a vast amount of time and labor.
Not to mention a stress it introduces to the developers who in the end - leave
the company.

